# Biden says:"Pandemic in the USA is over !"



## Alexander1970 (Sep 19, 2022)

https://edition.cnn.com/2022/09/18/politics/biden-pandemic-60-minutes/index.html

https://www.cbsnews.com/philadelphia/news/covid-19-president-joe-biden-pandemic-is-over/


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2022)

Well that's nice.


----------



## Viri (Sep 19, 2022)

Last time they announced this, a few days later they re-closed down my city, because covid started to spike. Everyone in my city pretty much facepalmed.


Also, woot, I made it out alive and without being vaxed!


----------



## City (Sep 19, 2022)

It was over during the BLM riots, remember? :3


----------



## mrdude (Sep 19, 2022)

I'ts been over for a couple of years to be honest and there's more people dying now because of lack of treatment and diagnosis because the shutdown in Europe than what covid killed. Also the "vaccine" has been giving loads of people heart problems and healthy young people have been dropping down dead for "no reason".


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 19, 2022)

It was over a year ago here


----------



## Viri (Sep 19, 2022)

City said:


> It was over during the BLM riots, remember? :3


That was so fucking weird. It's like the media and everything just memoryholed Covid. I remember being spooked to stay in doors, no crowd, stay 6 feet away. And then seeing on TV that people are literally protesting without masks, etc, and being freaked out that the pandemic is going to get much worse. And then I got called a racist for complaining, lol.


----------



## Randqalan (Sep 19, 2022)

Viri said:


> That was so fucking weird. It's like the media and everything just memoryholed Covid. I remember being spooked to stay in doors, no crowd, stay 6 feet away. And then seeing on TV that people are literally protesting without masks, etc, and being freaked out that the pandemic is going to get much worse. And then I got called a racist for complaining, lol.


All a political control sceem. It is a scare tactics. O mokey pokes new on for ya. I hate this era. Politician left and right both will say and do anything to keep USA in there field. Land of the free and home of the brave is a total joke now more like control of many and scared asses! 
Yes I am an amarica but I sometimes wish I wasn't.


----------



## HalfScoper (Sep 19, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> I am an amarica


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 19, 2022)

Yeah Biden does a dumb thing, very unsurprising and unheard of.


----------



## Randqalan (Sep 19, 2022)

HalfScoper said:


>


No  https://www.google.com/search?q=red...AhXmkIkEHQaGD10Q_AUIBigB#imgrc=Bmr36UFp5qBXSM


----------



## HalfScoper (Sep 19, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> No  https://www.google.com/search?q=red...AhXmkIkEHQaGD10Q_AUIBigB#imgrc=Bmr36UFp5qBXSM


Ain't American myself, nor do I claim to be, not my fault your messages on this forum reek of grammar and spelling mistakes, try again.


----------



## Randqalan (Sep 19, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Yeah Biden does a dumb thing, very unsurprising and unheard of.


And a criminal ex president. I really hate our choices. Damned if u do and Damned if u don't. 
I would vote anything but both a of them. Mickey mouse all.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Yeah Biden does a dumb thing, very unsurprising and unheard of.


This^
Declaring it over while it’s still spreading is just going to cause another outbreak. This isn’t just stupid, it’s dangerous


----------



## Randqalan (Sep 19, 2022)

HalfScoper said:


> Ain't American myself, nor do I claim to be, not my fault your messages on this forum reek of grammar and spelling mistakes, try again.


Remember I had an American education. What did you say.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 19, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> And a criminal ex president. I really hate our choices. Damned if u do and Damned if u don't.
> I would vote anything but both a of them. Mickey mouse all.


What we need is an anarcho bidenist president


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I'ts been over for a couple of years to be honest and there's more people dying now because of lack of treatment and diagnosis because the shutdown in Europe than what covid killed. Also the "vaccine" has been giving loads of people heart problems and healthy young people have been dropping down dead for "no reason".


Sources?


----------



## Randqalan (Sep 19, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> What we need is an anarcho bidenist president


Arold Swartz or rob and he tried but not native American funny thing only what we call Indians is really native.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 19, 2022)

Yeah....nah. I'm keeping my mask on


----------



## Randqalan (Sep 19, 2022)

LightyKD said:


> Yeah....nah. I'm keeping my mask on


7 to11 please take as joke.


----------



## nWo (Sep 19, 2022)

What a time to be alive... We don't know shit about what's really going on.


----------



## Randqalan (Sep 19, 2022)

nWo said:


> What a time to be alive... We don't know shit about what's really going on.


I do day turns to night world turns(well look that way) Life is born life, dies cosmose, and earth maybe our real mother. 
And politician are damn .


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 19, 2022)

Biden finally says something that makes sense.


----------



## Randqalan (Sep 20, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Biden finally says something that makes sense.


Alizhimmer. (Pretend to help but take as much$ possible while enslaved all)
Tumpits demon lovers.Contex lie lie and keep lieing untill people believe you turn brother against brorher friend again friend.

O both have same goal decisive exploit take control of people and $.


----------



## Viri (Sep 20, 2022)

The pandemic and the 2020 riots really opened my eyes to have incompetent our government truly are. They ran around like headless chickens during the start of the pandemic. Then during the riots, anarchist and blm rioters were trashing my area, and 911 never sent a police officer or any help. I had to scare them away from my house with a gun that I bought on my birthday, as a birthday present for my self. My city only gave a shit about the rich area, and tear gassed the rioters, lol.


That 711 near my house, like 5 minutes away walking distance never opened back up.  I miss eating cheap hot dogs there, and putting tons of sour kraut and pickles with it. They got trashed by the rioters, and now it's an abandoned building.


----------



## titan_tim (Sep 20, 2022)

Viri said:


> The pandemic and the 2020 riots really opened my eyes to have incompetent our government truly are.
> 
> 六四天安門事件 The Tiananmen Square protests of 1989 天安門大屠殺 The Tiananmen Square Massacre 反右派鬥爭 The Anti-Rightist Struggle 大躍進政策 The Great Leap Forward 文化大革命 The Great Proletarian Cultural Revolution 人權 Human Rights 民運 Democratization 自由 Freedom


Looking at your signature, I can tell you know that it could be MUCH worse. The occasional incompetence is better than constant maliciousness.


----------



## mrdude (Sep 20, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Sources?


Do your own research, you're not a baby that needs spoon feeding.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 20, 2022)

I took my mask off in April 2020. Never got sick this entire time and I live in Florida, which I'm told is a wasteland with bodies everywhere.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 20, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> What we need is an anarcho bidenist president


Nah fam, we need PETER GRIFFIN AS PRESIDENT. a anarcho bidenist president would nuke texas for not being woke


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 20, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I took my mask off in April 2020. Never got sick this entire time and I live in Florida, which I'm told is a wasteland with bodies everywhere.


I was doing my driving lessons during 2020/21 and I had to use a mask which made my glasses all foggy. I just ended up cutting the mask with small holes without it being noticeable, and keeping my nose out of it.

If it was actually useful, I'd use it, but it isn't. It made breathing very unpleasant. I remember seeing a teen walking down the street with his glasses all foggy too, thanks to you know what.

This didn't feel like it was about health, but compliance.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 20, 2022)

Covid is here to stay for the rest of our lives, but as a "pandemic" it has to be declared over at some point.  Most importantly, hospital staff and resources are no longer overwhelmed throughout the vast majority of the country.



Marc_LFD said:


> This didn't feel like it was about health, but compliance.


Over a million people died in the US alone, dude.  If you're young and in relatively good shape, it was never about protecting yourself, but rather protecting others who aren't/weren't.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 20, 2022)

if we don't need to wear mask during the holiday season then it's over. also biden i should be getting more stimus checks you bastard.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 20, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> I was doing my driving lessons during 2020/21 and I had to use a mask which made my glasses all foggy. I just ended up cutting the mask with small holes without it being noticeable, and keeping my nose out of it.
> 
> If it was actually useful, I'd use it, but it isn't. It made breathing very unpleasant. I remember seeing a teen walking down the street with his glasses all foggy too, thanks to you know what.
> 
> This didn't feel like it was about health, but compliance.


It was always about compliance, but states like Florida and Texas and countries like Sweden did not comply. I remember being called a Covid denier, grandma killer, and anti-vaxxer. I continued to live life normally.

Next year should prove to be interesting when the investigations into Covid from it's origins to the states and national governments' responses to it.


----------



## x65943 (Sep 20, 2022)

This week I have admitted more covid patients than the last few months combined - admittedly none of them were very ill


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 20, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Covid is here to stay for the rest of our lives, but as a "pandemic" it has to be declared over at some point.  Most importantly, hospital staff and resources are no longer overwhelmed throughout the vast majority of the country.
> 
> 
> Over a million people died in the US alone, dude.  If you're young and in relatively good shape, it was never about protecting yourself, but rather protecting others who aren't/weren't.


I remember seeing a newspaper page where they made it look like it was the end of days, sort of like a zombie apocalypse with deaths by country. What a time to be alive.

And if masks do work, this should not be possible:



I feel bad for this doctor to risk his health, but it was necessary to make this point.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 20, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> It was always about compliance, but states like Florida and Texas and countries like Sweden did not comply. I remember being called a Covid denier, grandma killer, and anti-vaxxer. I continued to live life normally.
> 
> Next year should prove to be interesting when the investigations into Covid from it's origins to the states and national governments' responses to it.


Yep.

And I didn't take the vax. I know I'd just regret that decision ultimately.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 20, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> And if masks do work, this should not be possible:


All he managed to demonstrate is that masks do work to reduce the distance that a sneeze or cough will travel.  The vapor moves maybe a foot or two to either side, so in addition to the "six foot" rule it's enough to help protect a lot of people.  Without the mask a sneeze or cough can have particulates reach up to ten feet in front of you.

Not that we really need a video demonstration like this when we have years of raw data.  Asian cultures would mask up every flu season even before Covid, and routinely see much lower rates of infection per capita than America and other Western nations.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 20, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Yep.
> 
> And I didn't take the vax. I know I'd just regret that decision ultimately.


The big red flag for me was when the government started acting like heroin dealers.


----------



## Zyvyn (Sep 20, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> https://edition.cnn.com/2022/09/18/politics/biden-pandemic-60-minutes/index.html
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/philadelphia/news/covid-19-president-joe-biden-pandemic-is-over/


It's for sure on its way out but, I wouldnt say its over.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 20, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The big red flag for me was when the government started acting like heroin dealers.


Get the vax and you'll have a juicy burger.

I'm like?!?!

I thought they told me it was about health, not crappy unhealthy fast food.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 20, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Get the vax and you'll have a juicy burger.
> 
> I'm like?!?!
> 
> I thought they told me it was about health, not crappy unhealthy fast food.


Free vaccines (and incentives) were/are all about getting the economy back to full efficiency again.  In other words, the boogeyman y'all are afraid of is capitalism, which is a bit ironic.  Not that I don't have a long list of grievances with it myself, but I'm not going to look a gift horse in the mouth, even if it comes with the expectation of increased productivity attached.  Gotta take whatever small wins you can get in a shitty system.

Obviously not an America-only thing, either, since almost every nation's government also bought vaccines for their citizens.


----------



## weatMod (Sep 20, 2022)

All presidents are nothing more than  low level middle managers for the global elite cabal
 even lower than a GM ,   he doesn't even know the official policy on Taiwan
which  he misrepresented in the same interview  ,  and was corrected 
they don't even have to train their teleprompter reading  front men  at all any more than  can just spew any old nonsense  and it doesn't  even mater because the public is so  stupid ,  dumbed down and apathetic.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 20, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Get the vax and you'll have a juicy burger.
> 
> I'm like?!?!
> 
> I thought they told me it was about health, not crappy unhealthy fast food.


These are the same people who say having 6 servings of carbs a day is healthy for you.


----------



## mrdude (Sep 20, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> These are the same people who say having 6 servings of carbs a day is healthy for you.


Yep and also the same people that are trying to put farmers out of business so they can buy their land for cheap and then grow stuff to sell you fake meat products. People like Bill gates etc, and some of the other countries in the EU that are imposing weird rules so that farmers end up having to sell their land. Don't trust the globablists - Biden is an idiot and so are the dems, they are bankrupting your country and your people's souls! They should all be hung for being traitors to humanity.


----------



## SG854 (Sep 20, 2022)

It's not over till the fat lady sings


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 20, 2022)

To be fair my governor and other state elected officials thought the same things when they went vacationing in Flordia as they were forcing businesses to require people to wear masks to be able to buy food back home.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 20, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> View attachment 328124
> To be fair my governor and other state elected officials thought the same things when they went vacationing in Flordia as they were forcing businesses to require people to wear masks to be able to buy food back home.


Even in deep blue south Florida, mask wearing is below 5%. Looks like even the left of center people decided to move on with their lives.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 20, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Even in deep blue south Florida, mask wearing is below 5%. Looks like even the left of center people decided to move on with their lives.


This was the fall of 2020 when they tried to spread the panic.


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 21, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Even in deep blue south Florida, mask wearing is below 5%. Looks like even the left of center people decided to move on with their lives.


Look at the low booster uptake as well. Only the craziest and dumbest among us are willing to voluntarily continue entertaining this damaging farce.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 21, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> Look at the low booster uptake as well. Only the craziest and dumbest among us are willing to voluntarily continue entertaining this damaging farce.


----------



## mituzora (Sep 21, 2022)

I was working onsites in the middle of this.  I only wore masks if I was asked or required to do so.  In many cases, the people asking or requiring it for me to come into their place of business or their home were immunocomprimised, so I understand wanting someone from the outside to wear one.

They're definitely not required 24/7, and I've been to a few concerts since, and haven't been sick.  I did get the vaccination, and haven't had any issues with my health since.  

I honestly think it's safe to say that Covid isn't really in a "pandemic" state anymore, but it's definitely not going away.  I know plenty of people over the last month alone that's gotten it.  I think it's best to handle it like you would a flu nowadays.  self-quarantine and use caution during times of a breakout.


----------



## SG854 (Sep 22, 2022)

I'm required to wear masks on a daily basis at work. But if Biden says it's over then bye bye masks, hello bad breath.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 22, 2022)

I like Russell's take.


----------



## Viri (Sep 24, 2022)

I live in a deep blue city, when the mask mandate was a thing, I'd see people telling employees to go fuck them self, when being told to wear a mask on a daily basis. Nowadays, I maybe see one person a week wearing a mask. I personally enjoyed wearing the mask in the Winter, as it kept my face nice and warm, which I always had issues with in the past. In the Summer though, fuck that shit, lol.


----------



## Chaosta (Sep 24, 2022)

bidumb cant even spell pandemic


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 24, 2022)

Viri said:


> I live in a deep blue city, when the mask mandate was a thing, I'd see people telling employees to go fuck them self, when being told to wear a mask on a daily basis. Nowadays, I maybe see one person a week wearing a mask. I personally enjoyed wearing the mask in the Winter, as it kept my face nice and warm, which I always had issues with in the past. In the Summer though, fuck that shit, lol.


Just get yourself a balaclava or neck wrap you can pull up over your nose if it's too warm.

My allergies did improve with all the extra cleaning that was going on. And wearing the mask while cutting the lawn greatly limited my congestion. But now I feel weird using it, since otherwise I only put it on when required.


----------



## MariArch (Oct 5, 2022)

Thanks Joe, but it has been over for us in Florida since May of 2020


----------

